# Change fluorescent lights for LEDs



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Can some please confirm I have worked this out right.

1 8w standard fluorescent light bulb uses 0.6 amps/hr
A strip of 20 LEDs uses 1.5 WATT, 127mA which is 0.0001 amps/hr 

Thus would save me nearly what I am currently using per hour as the LEDs are so low in power usage.

Would this saving be worth while? lets say 4 bulbs on for 4 hours per day gives a saving of about 10 amps/hr.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just bought some of this,,
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....537&var=480028145123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

They quote 15watts for the whole 5 mtr strip..
I have taken the tubes out of 3 of my lights and replaced the dinette section with 2 strips of these. One on each side.
The Fluorescent tubes were 13w each so 3 x 13 = 39 watts / 12 = 3.25 amps.. Now using about 2.5mtr of LED's and 7 watts !!! Lovely.
I had the cool white version but these are currently out of stock.

Have left the original fittings in place so they can always be re-instated if I want or need them.

LED strip can be cut at regular point, simple blob on a bit of solder and attach 2 leads...


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The currents are 0.66 A and 0.125A so the LED's use about one fifth of the current.
Is that worth it?
If you are not on hook up your battery will last about five times longer if this is the only load. If you are on hook up you will not notice any difference and the cost saving is minimal. If not on hook up then well worth it. But if you are using a TV that will be about 4A or more and so will drown out the effect.
I have put in a strip of LED's and they gave an excellent light- better than the flourescent that we no longer use. The glue was not as good and I used superglue at each end.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We replaced a reading lamp with one that had 16 leds in it - cost £9.99. After only 20 nights usage in the m/h three of the leds have packed in. Unfortunately we haven't kept the receipt so we're stuck with it but I doubt we'll get more leds as a replacement.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

*not going for it*

Thanks guys from the sounds of it, not worth it for us, our biggest drain is our fridge (waeco 12v only) and the LCD TV which will still result in flat batteries after 3 days of usage.

Having said that over 3 days its 23 amps saved so assuming I start with 220 amps normally after 3 days we are at 0 using 73 amps per day we would have almost enough for another 1/2 day hmm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: not going for it*



j20ands10 said:


> Thanks guys from the sounds of it, not worth it for us, our biggest drain is our fridge (waeco 12v only) and the LCD TV which will still result in flat batteries after 3 days of usage.
> 
> Having said that over 3 days its 23 amps saved so assuming I start with 220 amps normally after 3 days we are at 0 using 73 amps per day we would have almost enough for another 1/2 day hmm


It does not really work like that. I am presuming that you have 2 x 110 Ah batteries.

In reality, they are nearer to 90 Ah and you do not want to regularly deplete them to 50% capacity. That means that you have a total of 90 amp hours to play with before they need charging again.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: not going for it*



747 said:


> j20ands10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys from the sounds of it, not worth it for us, our biggest drain is our fridge (waeco 12v only) and the LCD TV which will still result in flat batteries after 3 days of usage.
> ...


So a saving of 23Ah over a 3 day period of the actual 90 Ah would make changing them work while, as thats nearly another day without needing EHU (confused)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have just had 14 days off hookup and I carry a 90 watt solar panel and a wind turbine.

Despite this, we have had to be careful at times due to adverse weather (no sun and no wind).

My options are a 15.6" TV and Sky digibox (around 6 amps drain)

The 15.6" TV (with built in Freeview) which is around 3 to 4 amps drain.

A 10" TV (with built in Freeview) which is around 1.5 amps drain.

For a number of days, we only used the 10" TV.

What I have noticed with our fridge on gas (but this may well apply to you as well) is that it need not be set at a high cooling setting. It stills cools everything very well when adjusted down. Try this as it will save you some battery power


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

747 said:


> We have just had 14 days off hookup and I carry a 90 watt solar panel and a wind turbine.


What do you think of the turbine, one is on my list of things to buy as given the british weather "wet and windy" it will be of more use than a solar panel for year one then fit the solar year 2/3

How do you mount yours, I was thinking of securing it to the fiamma bike rack on the rear of the van I got the idea after seeing one attached to a ladder in scotland last year (not in the MH but going back next year) as even when they where driving along it was still spinning away happily.

Point taken about the fridge we normally have an out door indoor thermometer inside it just to prove its cold enough.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't bother buying a wind turbine. Mine has been useful at times (especially the last few days on the Northumberland coast).

For the same money, you can buy a big solar panel which will give you as much input on a cloudy day. Mine is a Rutland 504 and is little more than a trickle charger unless you have a very strong and smooth airflow. If you wanted a bigger one, which would do the job better, then you are looking at £600, a bulky item plus the mast and guy ropes. That money would buy a huge solar setup and plenty of battery power.


----------

